# "No updates needed" in spite of the Security Advisory



## quamenzullo (May 5, 2016)

Hello!

`freebsd-update fetch` does not find any updates (it gets stuck at p15):

```
# freebsd-update fetch
src component not installed, skipped
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.2-RELEASE from update6.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 10.2-RELEASE-p15.
```
I tried with `freebsd-update fetch -F` too, same result.
The 10.2-RELEASE is affected and corrected:


> Announced:      2016-05-04
> Credits:        OpenSSL Project
> Affects:        All supported versions of FreeBSD.
> Corrected:      [...]
> ...



Am I missing something?


PS I don't know if it's at all related to this thread, because it concerned the jails and this one concerns the host system.


----------



## quamenzullo (May 5, 2016)

Well I've posted too quickly, don't know how to delete this thread, looks like a doublon of this one.


----------

